# Bear hunting help



## snook24 (Mar 3, 2009)

After asking people and looking at bear harvest records my friend and I have decided to bear hunt Chattahoochee WMA next year.  Were gonna start scouting in a month or so and was wondering if anyone had a head start for us to go check certain areas or any advise....all will help us.  Were new at this and have wanted to do this for a few years now.....thanks


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Mar 3, 2009)

*Here's a great place to start*

Go behind the check station and walk back about 400 yards, then turn left and continue until you come to a yellow brick road. Follow the yellow brick road to the right all the way to the bottoms. That's where you will find all the bears eating Little Red Riding Hoods Porage.
Come on buddy, did you honestly think that anyone who is scouting for bear is going to tell you where there is good bear sign??? Duh.
Go out and do some scouting of your own.


----------



## snook24 (Mar 3, 2009)

*...*

Hey thanks for the help we will be doing plenty of scouting but was just looking for advise, we always help people out so was just wondering if there were BETTER comments out there...we dont give our good spots out  but will point people in the right direction


----------



## Marlin_444 (Mar 3, 2009)

PM Dana Young... 

Check out the 2008 N. GA Bear Hunt Thread...  

Sumbuddy will be along directly to give you some guidance...

Oh and NO BOO BOO's 

Happy Hunting!!!

Ron


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 3, 2009)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Go behind the check station and walk back about 400 yards, then turn left and continue until you come to a yellow brick road. Follow the yellow brick road to the right all the way to the bottoms. That's where you will find all the bears eating Little Red Riding Hoods Porage.
> Come on buddy, did you honestly think that anyone who is scouting for bear is going to tell you where there is good bear sign??? Duh.
> Go out and do some scouting of your own.



why do you have to be so rude?
 He is not asking for a paticular spot but a general area on the WMA to help him out and save him alittle time. 

So the next time try not be such a smart... and actually help him out. This forum is about helping people out, not trying to make people look dumb!


----------



## bowbuck (Mar 4, 2009)

While Mr. Cobb county was being a smart one he actually gave pretty good directions to a place covered in bear sign this season. Take the directions he gave u and apply them to a map and you will have your first hot spot. Good luck and remember you got to get one out of where ever you kill it, so don't go downhill unless your have plenty of help on the way out with one.


----------



## JWilson (Mar 5, 2009)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Go behind the check station and walk back about 400 yards, then turn left and continue until you come to a yellow brick road. Follow the yellow brick road to the right all the way to the bottoms. That's where you will find all the bears eating Little Red Riding Hoods Porage.
> Come on buddy, did you honestly think that anyone who is scouting for bear is going to tell you where there is good bear sign??? Duh.
> Go out and do some scouting of your own.



I like it


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Mar 5, 2009)

*OK, this should really help you guys out*

Find a source of running water, then find the thickest cover you can possibly find anywhere along that running water. Make sure the area has oaks dropping or berries or muskadines, persimmons, etc (a food source). Then check the ridges for clawed up trees. The bear will stretch his arms up on the tree and claw down. This should give you an idea about the size of the bear. A Black Bear with a 3 inch wide paw track is a youngster. 4 1/2 to 5 inchs wide paw track is a good size bear and will weigh well over 350 pounds and could go on up to 550 pounds.
Find fresh bear scat (droppings) and use it to determine what the bear is eating. That should help you to find out where to set up. Remember bears like bottoms near running bodies of water and food sources and real thick cover.
Do not set up directly over the thick cover. Set up 50 - 100 tards away, but try to insure that you can see the thick cover.
Don't forget to take your sardine and tuna sandwiches with you and after eating the sandwiches; keep the bads out as an attractant.
Shoot the bear directly over the top of his shoulder and he should drop like a rock.
And Stick-n-Stringy I was not being rude, I was being real. As you will come to find out from reading my posts - I am not politically correct, but very truthful.


----------



## Dana Young (Mar 17, 2009)

any where on the chattahochee wma is a good place to start. find the acorns and you will find the bear. I would wait till august to scout that way the bears will be close to where they will be when season comes


----------



## GoHogging (Mar 19, 2009)

snook24 said:


> After asking people and looking at bear harvest records my friend and I have decided to bear hunt Chattahoochee WMA next year.  Were gonna start scouting in a month or so and was wondering if anyone had a head start for us to go check certain areas or any advise....all will help us.  Were new at this and have wanted to do this for a few years now.....thanks



acorns, muscadines, sardines, running water, clawed trees, scat?  yes, but also bait the heck out of 'em as close to season as you can... 10 days before season starts, all food must be gone... they'll be there on opening day... take your 1 bear for the season, then deer hunt the rest of season...   


Hogger


----------



## stuckbuck (Mar 19, 2009)

Hunt near extremely steep hills covered with mt. laurels.... That's where they'll be coming to bed up.


----------



## Dana Young (Mar 19, 2009)

be careful with that baiting the laws are very different for bears. basically putting out anything anytime to congregate bears is illeagle. Just find their food sources and sign that they are in the area. several piles of different aged scat is the best sign you can find this tells you that there is a bear freguenting the area. I see as many bears in open woods as I do in thick areas but they do like to bed up in mtn laurels . most times on real cold mornings they will bed down on open ridges or rocks in the sun. In bear country expect to see a bear anywhere. no one place is better than the other except food sources. Trust me I see anywhere from 10 to 20 bear per year and that is no lie. good luck.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Mar 19, 2009)

Dana Young said:


> be careful with that baiting the laws are very different for bears. basically putting out anything anytime to congregate bears is illeagle. Just find their food sources and sign that they are in the area. several piles of different aged scat is the best sign you can find this tells you that there is a bear freguenting the area. I see as many bears in open woods as I do in thick areas but they do like to bed up in mtn laurels . most times on real cold mornings they will bed down on open ridges or rocks in the sun. In bear country expect to see a bear anywhere. no one place is better than the other except food sources. Trust me I see anywhere from 10 to 20 bear per year and that is no lie. good luck.



Woo Hoo

Ron


----------



## crotalid catcher (Apr 11, 2009)

i'll help you out man,if you really want a bear check out cohutta wma,specifically east cowpen trail. tons of signs down there and not too much pressure on them,just be responsible and have fun


----------



## CHEVY3 (Apr 11, 2009)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Go behind the check station and walk back about 400 yards, then turn left and continue until you come to a yellow brick road. Follow the yellow brick road to the right all the way to the bottoms. That's where you will find all the bears eating Little Red Riding Hoods Porage.
> Come on buddy, did you honestly think that anyone who is scouting for bear is going to tell you where there is good bear sign??? Duh.
> Go out and do some scouting of your own.


----------

